# will it ever flower?



## omfg (Feb 16, 2010)

have a nice healthy plant in the backyard which seams to be running late on flowering. Do different strains flower at different times? do they ever not flower? ive seen other local outdoor plants which are clearly well into the flowering phase, but am yet to see mine follow suit.

any advice appreciated


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 16, 2010)

It usually takes at least two weeks of being on a flowering light cycle to see any bud formations


----------



## omfg (Feb 16, 2010)

nah the plant is growing outdoors, im in NZ. its clearly lagging behind other outdoor plants i have seen. The plant itself is clearly fit and healthy. its 4ft tall and 3ft wide and defanitly female.... just seams to be flowering later than my mates plants which are also outdoors. grew it from a seed out of a mint baggy i had. am guessing some strains flower a bit later than others? i duno? anyone know? lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 16, 2010)

For sure some take longer. Also might be possible it might never turn out. If you dont know the genetic, just have to wait and see. GL


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

It's not getting any light on it during it's dark cycle is it?  A street light, or porch light, someone shining a flashlight on it....any of these breaks in darkness will keep a plant vegging.....just a thought


----------



## omfg (Feb 16, 2010)

nah defanitly not a lighting issue where i live, yeah, im worried it wont turn out. time will tell i guess.

cheers guys


----------



## omfg (Feb 16, 2010)

would post sum pics if i could find the bloody usb lead for the camera.


----------

